# Tracing Luftwaffe decorations/awards/service records.



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2008)

This might seem a strange one, but there's a friend of mine, English, who's Mother was in the Luftwaffe during WW2. She was originally from Austria, and eventually managed to 'escape' to Britain, I presume after the war, and married my friend's father. Both his mother and father are now deceased.
He has asked if I can get some pointers as to where he would begin to look to learn more about his mother's Luftwaffe service, and about any awards/decorations she might have received.
He's a bit of a 'close lipped' person, not giving much away, but, if needed, I think I could get more info from him. If there's anyone who can provide guidance as to a start point for his research; where to look, whom to contact and so on, I would be extremely grateful.
Thanks in anticipation.
Terry.


----------



## seesul (Dec 22, 2008)

Terry, LuftArchiv.de - Das Archiv der Deutschen Luftwaffe should be good for a start. You can find me there as well.


----------



## Erich (Dec 22, 2008)

and me too. WaST is where the member wants to go if he had a relative serve in the Luftwaffe. he will have to fill out some information. Believe the Berlin based site is on the web and you can afill out all the info via the internet. 
Roman posted the link to Luftarchiv and the guys should have the addy as well as to several other possibilities


----------



## Airframes (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks very much indeed, Roman and Erich. I'll pass this on, and let you know if he gets antwhere. Thanks again.
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2008)

Terry :

here ya go man

DEUTSCHE DIENSTSTELLE (WASt)


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks Erich, Brilliant! Will pass on info tonight.
Terry.


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2008)

much has changed Terry with correspondance with WaST. Again remember this much of the staff is volunteer, and also include as much personal information as known on the individual. I remember waiting up to 10 months before a reply was given then had to re-write again with more specifics and then wait, at least WaST and several of the other Veterans organizations in Germany have come into the new tech age

again the best of success !  

E ~


----------



## katzas (Jan 27, 2009)

I would like to research the records (if they exist) of a particular Luftwaffe pilot who flew in WWII for a biography. Can anyone point me in the right direction?


----------



## katzas (Jan 27, 2009)

Guess I should have been more specific. This pilot flew Me-109's and as of today is still alive--although not for much longer. He may have flown against my stepfather in several engagements. I met this man in Hamburg. He is the stepfather of a woman I was seeing there. After the war he lived in the eastern sector. I truly liked this guy--an old world gentleman who was probably a spy after the war and found it ironic that he was her stepfather and may have traded bullets with mine over England. I want to write his story and merge it with my stepfather's.


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2009)

what was his rank and JG that he served in if you can share ?


----------

